# And anyone help this lovely person



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

URGENT HELP NEEDED..many rats needing new homes | Margate, Kent | Pets4Homes


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

That advert sucks  They have apparently rescued them however they will sell in breeding pairs :mad5:

I wouldn't give them a penny because it won't be long until they put up another similar add


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> That advert sucks  They have apparently rescued them however they will sell in breeding pairs :mad5:
> 
> I wouldn't give them a penny because it won't be long until they put up another similar add


I didnt see the breeding pairs things hun, I'm tempted to email them now :mad5:

EDIT: I did email them!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

This is the one I was moaning about before, where I offered to help her and she was rude to me. Don't help this awful woman- she told me to breed my rats, very irresponsible


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Maltey said:


> This is the one I was moaning about before, where I offered to help her and she was rude to me. Don't help this awful woman- she told me to breed my rats, very irresponsible


She's just had an email off me, asking IF she's a rescue home, then why is she SELLING them in breeding pairs? I told her if she's a real rescue home then she'd be rehoming them in same sex pairs or singles if the new owners have another rat + of the same sex. I said maybe its something she should think about if she's going to rescue rats as she should be promoting breeding more babies if there's already to many needing homes!
Oooh I feel a bit rude now


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

We were having this convo at the rescue the other day. It's 'amazing' how many 'rescues' breed from the animals they take in.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> We were having this convo at the rescue the other day. It's 'amazing' how many 'rescues' breed from the animals they take in.


Something I have never ever done hun. I have been rescuing animals since I was 8 years old, and I would never ever breed an animal I had rescued. I just dont understand some people. Why say your a rescue home if your just a breeder grrrrrr.

No reply from her either.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

swatton42 said:


> We were having this convo at the rescue the other day. It's 'amazing' how many 'rescues' breed from the animals they take in.


Im really shocked at this, does this happen a lot? It isnt just pregnant females who have their babies in rescue? I really am astounded that a rescue of any species of animal would deliberately breed from them.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Im really shocked at this, does this happen a lot? It isnt just pregnant females who have their babies in rescue? I really am astounded that a rescue of any species of animal would deliberately breed from them.


I can say in the reptile world it happens a lot. Something is rescued, they like it, so they breed from it. We have never ever bred any of our reptiles, we feel there are so many out there that need homes we just wouldnt want to add to the situation. The worst problem we have found with people that say they are rescue homes are those that take in these rescues for free them put them straight up for sale to make some money. I know of a reptile rescue that does that and it drives me crazy. We always ask for a small donation, purely to keep the freebie hunters away, plus if someone is willing to pay a donation then we know they are serious about keeping the animal. We also vet every home and have forms for them to sign before anything is handed over. We try our best to ensure every animal that leaves our home for a new home is going to the best place possible, nothing but the best is good enough.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Im really shocked at this, does this happen a lot? It isnt just pregnant females who have their babies in rescue? I really am astounded that a rescue of any species of animal would deliberately breed from them.


Unfortunately yes it does happen a lot, people take in pets under the disguise of a rescue and then breed or sell on.

I'm admin on a few fb pages for rescues and we have a list of names that have been caught out doing it


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

I guess saying you're a rescue has several completely unethical advantages:
1. You can ask for a donation which will contribute to the 'care' of other 'rescues', so people may feel bad and give you more money
2. It's easier to get rid of the babies. Not only does the adopter think they're rescuing animals, but they're well socialised if bred in a good rescuers care. Often you either rescue a skittish/fairly old animal or you buy a well socialised animal from a breeder. (which does not contribute to rescue groups) That's the stereotype a lot of people seem to have, anyway.

Ugh. This really frustrates me.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

I rescue all my animals, however I dont consider myself a rescue centre just someone who takes in rescue animals. If that makes any sense. 
We were a rescue home registered as a charity when we ran reptile rescue but that has now been closed down. We take in the odd reptile when people ring us in a mess, otherwise we put them on to another rescue centre. Because of my health we had to be sensible and put the animals first, my other half was spending his days looking after my little girl, visiting me in hospital everyday which is a 40 minute drive each way, then getting back putting my little girl to bed, and then starting with the feeding and cleaning of 100+ reptiles which was taking him into the wee small hours of the morning, I felt this was very unfair on him and I didnt want the animals to become just a chore, so we talked and made the choice which was best all round for everyone. I still feel bad that we closed down our charity, but with my health the way it is its the best thing to do. We ran it for over 5 years and rescued hundreds and hundreds of reptiles finding them all brilliant homes.
I would love to run my own rat rescue but until I'm totally better I will just keep my numbers in the singles, that way I know when I'm to poorly, the other half can deal with them just fine and my little girl can help him.


----------

